# My Cruze earned it's stripes!



## cruzenaussie (Jun 13, 2013)

Just done today, had them custom done at a decal place, not everyone's cup of tea i know, but I absolutely love them.


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

I think it looks awesome. Def gonna turn some heads


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

I dig cruzes and stripes


----------



## wstadnick (Feb 9, 2012)

Very nice, i would have went down to the front bumper on my car, but looks very nice on yours. Love the color also.


----------



## eabavlos (Jul 17, 2013)

That is dope, love the black on orange combo.

sent from my cruze doing 90 on the freeway all gas no brakes


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I like it, gives the Cruze a different look that's for sure!


----------



## Czaja25 (Mar 5, 2013)

that looks awesome. love the orange and black


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Looks great, still waiting for US Hatch Cruze that will never come


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh if only the Cruze was offered as a hatch here...


----------



## DylanModz (Aug 17, 2013)

Looks good! At least you didn't do it in plasti dip.


----------



## pomo (Dec 21, 2010)

awesome!


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

looks good!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## Poison Ivy (Aug 10, 2013)

NICE! Looks very HSVish........... Love the color!


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Looks pretty **** aggressive! I love it!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

We should demand the Hatch Cruzen now for N.A. with better color schemes .
That looks good man , cup of tea for me .
Shoot dang darn what is up with GM the whole Pacific rim gets all of these cool cruzens and we get smelly , broken transmissions , spark plugs under gapped ,
4 colors to pick from ,and fleebay .


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yep that would be nice as a dealer add on at least. Looks like they belong on that car and that color.


----------



## Coppertop (Sep 10, 2013)

That is very cool combo you got there. I've always wanted to put racing stripes on my 1LT but thought it would look funny being the 1LT has more of the classic look compared to putting stripes on a RS. Another concern I had was when it comes to washing/waxing since I do like to keep the car clean a lot, that I get the feeling the decal isn't meant to last and could peel/tear off in the process of washing in high pressure washer, etc.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Coppertop said:


> That is very cool combo you got there. I've always wanted to put racing stripes on my 1LT but thought it would look funny being the 1LT has more of the classic look compared to putting stripes on a RS. Another concern I had was when it comes to washing/waxing since I do like to keep the car clean a lot, that I get the feeling the decal isn't meant to last and could peel/tear off in the process of washing in high pressure washer, etc.


 If applied right and at the right temperatures, it should withstand a lot. My Badges are cheap vinyl and they withstood high pressure car washes since June when I did them.


----------



## SUPERSTRIPE21 (Sep 8, 2012)

i stripe cars here and it looks great !! i maybe would have made the stripes on the hood go down further ... been stripping cars for more
than 30 plus years and have done these a few times ... hopefully the installer used 2 mil film ...


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks awesome. Love the color.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RWise (Sep 23, 2013)

I was planning on doing mine in the next couple of weeks. I'd love suggestions on what color would work with the Rainforest Green. Check out my garage and give me some ideas. I like the way they start on the hood but I was going to leave them off the top and stop on the trunk lip. But somebody give me some ideas. My idea is dual stripes, flat black, silver metallic, or gold metallic. Plus what brand of vinyl is best.


----------



## Chase Toole (Feb 4, 2013)

*WTF where did you get the hatchback? Can you get a Holden in the US? That's so much better than the sedan, I'm pissed about that :banghead:*


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

He's from Australia. Normal there, no you can't get it here.


----------

